# EGR valve replacement



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Had my EGR valve replaced on my Prius and happy and surprised at how much better it's running.
Anyone else experience this ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

An EGR valve failure can cause rough idling, reduced power, shittier fuel mileage. It's an easy fix. But be aware that there is probably something else going on that is causing the EGR valve to fail. Sometimes it's poor quality fuel.
Do you sit and idle a lot?...could be soot buildup then.
Too many possibilities to list here, but if it fails again you'll want to check deeper to see what the underlying cause might be. Best of luck!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

There is also a coolant piece that should be checked as well as intake manifold and PCV valve.
My check engine light has not reapeared since the EGR valve replacement.
The idle is smooth again and some lost power has returned.


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Had my EGR valve replaced on my Prius and happy and surprised at how much better it's running.
> Anyone else experience this ?


i dont know what that is.i have car serviced at dealer where it is well taken care of. wouldnt they tell me if i needed one?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nnichols said:


> i dont know what that is.i have car serviced at dealer where it is well taken care of. wouldnt they tell me if i needed one?


Just Google EGR valve replacement and or YouTube it.
I never knew it existed until it came up on my check engine light and subsequent test.
My Prius has 474,445 miles and I've only replaced it one time.
So your mechanic would not bring up the EGR in a normal maintenance check up.
I had mine replaced because you really can't clean and or repair them.
So unless your check engine light is on and the diagnostic points to the EGR code you have nothing to worry about.
I had to drive the entire memorial day weekend with the check engine light on because my light came on that Friday and Midas was nice enough to test and diagnose it.
They had to order the EGR so it took about a week to finally get it installed.
Midas is expensive but I gave them the job rather then my dealership.
I think with parts and labor it came to 850 dollars.


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

i know i can google it. i just thought....i do have a light that is often on which is yellow -freaks a couple of px. but i think it is something from when back wasnt closing proplerly. until i began lyft, i had only 41,000 miles.it sounds very smooth idling except every once in a while. is this a truly constant noticeable thing?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nnichols said:


> i know i can google it. i just thought....i do have a light that is often on which is yellow -freaks a couple of px. but i think it is something from when back wasnt closing proplerly. until i began lyft, i had only 41,000 miles.it sounds very smooth idling except every once in a while. is this a truly constant noticeable thing?


I know when my Prius is idling on the battery engine it is ultra smooth.
When it switches to the internal combustion engine it idles a little rougher.
Plus the transmission sound on the switch can be a little loud and causes a slight vibration on mine.
The yellow triangle light above the shifter diagram is very serious if on and should be diagnosed ASAP


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Had my EGR valve replaced on my Prius and happy and surprised at how much better it's running.
> Anyone else experience this ?


Gen III (2010-16)? They are renowned for EGR clogging.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

elelegido said:


> Gen III (2010-16)? They are renowned for EGR clogging.


That's a good fact to know as it seems every Gen has it's weaknesses.
Like I mentioned my 2017 has 474,744 and I've only changed it once.
So knowing Toyota they probably addressed that EGR issue with Gen 4.
In all my research on YouTube and Google most agreed it was better to replace the EGR then to try and clean it.
I'm not sure how you feel about that but I'd enjoy hearing your point of view.
I also believe that my gen 4 weakness is running hot that leads to head gasket problems and drivetrain issues.
So I use full synthetic oil changes every 5k and coolant changes every 30k.
My transmission I service every 60k.
Thanks for your knowledgeable reply.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> That's a good fact to know as it seems every Gen has it's weaknesses.
> Like I mentioned my 2017 has 474,744 and I've only changed it once.
> So knowing Toyota they probably addressed that EGR issue with Gen 4.
> In all my research on YouTube and Google most agreed it was better to replace the EGR then to try and clean it.
> ...


I'm no expert, but there are a few issues that certain models are known for, e.g. EGR on the gen III Prius, oil burning on the 2007-2011 Camry etc. I hadn't heard about overheating issues being common on the gen IV Prius, but obviously any problem can affect any car.

I probably would have attempted to clean the EGR and ports myself, but that's because I don't like spending money. But if a mechanic's doing it then I would probably put a new one in straight away, because if cleaning did not fix it then you'd have to pay again to put a new one in. In any case, if you've got 474k out of the car so far, it's done well.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

elelegido said:


> I'm no expert, but there are a few issues that certain models are known for, e.g. EGR on the gen III Prius, oil burning on the 2007-2011 Camry etc. I hadn't heard about overheating issues being common on the gen IV Prius, but obviously any problem can affect any car.
> 
> I probably would have attempted to clean the EGR and ports myself, but that's because I don't like spending money. But if a mechanic's doing it then I would probably put a new one in straight away, because if cleaning did not fix it then you'd have to pay again to put a new one in. In any case, if you've got 474k out of the car so far, it's done well.


Funny you mentioned the 2007 to 2011 Camry.
My 2009 Camry was recalled for an oil consumption test which it failed.
Toyota replaced or machined the valves and charged me half price for new pistons.
They also charged me half price for water pump and spark plugs and other engine parts.
Long story short I got a new engine for around 1500 dollars.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Off topic some. but jimmy , i think back years ago, when toyota had a 500,000 mile club. a photo of car and miles , some 1 million posted on a small board at dealership..kinda cool.

Does Toyota have a high mileage club?












*The Toyota High Mile Club* celebrates the Toyota models out there that have covered truly epic distances. We've produced a limited number of exclusive interior window stickers so owners can celebrate their car's stunning mileage, and Toyota reliabilit
just dont put sticker on uber as miles are not to be above 300k i think..


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Off topic some. but jimmy , i think back years ago, when toyota had a 500,000 mile club. a photo of car and miles , some 1 million posted on a small board at dealership..kinda cool.
> 
> Does Toyota have a high mileage club?
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for that helpful information.
I will definitely look into the club.
I had no idea that rideshare had a mileage limit.
Thanks again for your interesting reply.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

jimmy it used to say 300k .. but i have not seen it in so long.. just keep quiet and drive..now on black car's uber and non..100% miles to get ride of car tlc..uber may have removed it..kinda like when i joined car's were only about 5 years..now 15 years old in many states


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> jimmy it used to say 300k .. but i have not seen it in so long.. just keep quiet and drive..now on black car's uber and non..100% miles to get ride of car tlc..uber may have removed it..kinda like when i joined car's were only about 5 years..now 15 years old in many states


Wow 5 years age limit on vehicles when you started !!!
You have seen some changes.
I remember picking up the occasional driver from that era in rideshare.
There stories about there profit were incredible.
Also it seemed like there was more of a direct line of communication with Uber.
Thanks for the interesting reply


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

2k a week easy uber x if you works events and bar crowds.... xl could pay with surge $9 mile.also new years eve. Could see 9x


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Funny you mentioned the 2007 to 2011 Camry.
> My 2009 Camry was recalled for an oil consumption test which it failed.
> Toyota replaced or machined the valves and charged me half price for new pistons.
> They also charged me half price for water pump and spark plugs and other engine parts.
> Long story short I got a new engine for around 1500 dollars.


My '07 was an oil burner, but not too bad - only a quart every 5,000 miles. I did have the sticky melted dashboard issue as well as the broken window switches issue; both fixed by Toyota under recall.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> 2k a week easy uber x if you works events and bar crowds.... xl could pay with surge $9 mile.also new years eve. Could see 9x


That's incredible !
Those are the figures I was hearing.
Talk about the good ole days !
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

elelegido said:


> My '07 was an oil burner, but not too bad - only a quart every 5,000 miles. I did have the sticky melted dashboard issue as well as the broken window switches issue; both fixed by Toyota under recall.


Yes one quart between oil changes is not bad.
The oil consumption test was 1000 miles and they put special tape over the oil cap and the dipstick.
So I could not add or check oil during my test.
I remember getting a floor mat recall and a tweek to the accelerated petal. Along with those you mentioned.
To Toyotas credit they took care of all of them including rebuilding my Camry engine when it had 160k on it.


----------

